# MMU Cosmetics..



## black_crx (Dec 19, 2005)

Does someone know MMU Cosmetics? The care is simply marvelous... but the very best are the scents!! Indescribably... this selection!

I come from Switzerland.. But I like the things so much, that this fact don't prevent me from ordering!


----------



## Isis (Dec 19, 2005)

I just sold my black CRX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol I miss it.

This is the first I've seen or heard of MMU.... Looks tasty though!


----------



## black_crx (Dec 20, 2005)

black_crx a dedication is to my first car. You recognized that correctly! Many do not know that. I really like cars, especially Japanese. But this is off topic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MMU is best for body products and care. I think it's much better than Lush. Not wrongly understand, I also like Lush.. but MMU is richer and the scents smell much better. Already the scent selection is fantastic!! It is worth an attempt, nobody will be disappointed!


----------



## Isis (Dec 20, 2005)

LOL Same here! My other SNs are for my first car too, a 4th gen civic EG (EX). And so is this one, but for another favorite, the Nissan 300ZX & 350 Z. I'm off of cars now though and on to bikes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, I'll have to check MMU out then, b/c I love wonderful bath stuff. Especially after a hard day at work! I've not tried lush either.


----------

